# &



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Another member and I have been discussing our problems with our respective families, and I have noticed a few other members having issues in the same area. I wondered if I should start a social group for those of us who have problems with our families, so that we can get support and advice from others in similar situations. 

The unfortunate part is that there are few elder members who can give us insight from a possibly more experienced perspective. There will naturally be a slant in advice given in that it will come primarily from younger, less experienced people. While I don't doubt the maturity of those involved, I think that the experience that comes naturally from age gives a more balanced perspective. It is all too easy for a young person to say, "You should just get as far away from your family as possible;" we have yet to live with the consequences of such a choice, so our understanding of the situation is necessarily incomplete. 

Any thoughts? 

Currently melancholy. Can't really concentrate at the moment.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I think it would be a great idea. I have a huge issue with my family also, particularly my mother, but I love her nonetheless. We just fight a lot.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

k. Anyone else have thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

i vote yes! major issues here!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Done. Do you all want me to make it a private group, so that it's just the members of the group who can see?


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Could I join?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Certainly. The line already seems to be growing.


----------



## EspressiveGirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Selene, I'd be happy to offer any input if you think I'd have any to offer. I'm not ancient, but I do have several years on most of you. Let me know...


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks. Please, join the group if you like.


----------

